# Hello



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

Hi All,

Thought I better introduce myself. I am Aussie but my boyfriend is American. We bought our boat last year , a 1998 Catalina 36 MK11 from Florida,USA . Sail mainly in Port Phillip Bay, Melbourne, Australia. Hoping to get out to Bass straits when the weather permit. Looking forward to it
We are liveaboard for only 2 months but we love it!

I have logged on this website long before we bought the boat but I finally joined last week. Love the forums!

Cheers
Amy


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

need another 4 post to be able to reply.....


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

oops..that 2 more to go after this


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

bummer...another 1 more to go


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

yeah!!! last one


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Amy,
Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the Catalina. Beware the other Aussie on this site.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet, Amy!

Is it all right if we just call you Bruce?

David


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

Teshannon, Thanks for the warning !!!...

David, Sure  ...I just might not answer


----------



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

Hello Melbournian,

Maggie2 in Tasmania. We bought Maggie in Melboune and crossed the ditch to bring her back. May see you out there some time!


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

HI Maggie2,

That's cool. We are hoping to bust out of the heads this weekend. The Bass straits is calling . It will only be a short trip out and back to Queenscliff. We really want that experience because next year we are taking a 2 months trip to the north. 

Cheers
Amy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*New Member*

Anyone own a Wauquiez 43' Pilot Saloon? I sail out of San Diego.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm looking for other Wauquiez 43' Pilot Saloon owners. Numerous problems and upgrades to discuss, as with any brand. I sail out of San Diego


----------



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

Great News, head out but watch the ships. Trip to Tas quite achievable. Get an experienced person on board and cross the staight. one night, two days. Slack tide at heads agood idea. Why did you take to the boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

weather can be nasty down there with few safe harbors, be careful.


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

Will do. There will be a couple of boats that's going out with us ...that's if weather and tide is cooperative that day!


----------



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

Need a couple more posts to be able to reply A.


----------

